# Website eyewear photography , pls help



## JoeN (Nov 23, 2017)

I just used shopify platform to created website eyewear photography.
Eyewear photography
Please advise :
1. what I need to do to improve my web.
2. How I get the traffic as google ad is expensive ( $10 min bid) I cant afford it.
 I already run Facebook ad, but it's waste of money since facebook does not target to eyewear retailers.
3. My fanpage is only two likes from my friends, it help if you like my page.
Eyewear Photography

Thanks


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 23, 2017)

You may want to provide examples here (not a link but upload an image here) and you can get critique.

If you search you'll also find several other eyeglass photography people asking the same questions.  At least on within the past month or two that I recall.


----------



## JoeN (Nov 23, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> You may want to provide examples here (not a link but upload an image here) and you can get critique.
> 
> If you search you'll also find several other eyeglass photography people asking the same questions.  At least on within the past month or two that I recall.


Sorry ,
I thought this area for members to introduce photography website and look for advice to improve web performance.


----------

